# multi level facet injection question



## julmoldance32 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello everyone, I need help billing Facet injections.  Here is the senario - the Dr. injected at levels C6, C7, T1, T2 then lumbar levels L1, L2.  I have had a hard time getting reimbursed by different carriers. I have 2 ways that I have been told to bill, if anyone can provide additional info please share or indicate which senario you would go with:

senario #1
64470
64472 x2 units
or
senario #2
64470
64472
64475(59 mod)


----------



## dmaec (Sep 17, 2008)

the way I read the scenario - 3 different levels - T/C/L - when my provider does these he marks (and I agree)
64475
64470
64472
no need for modifier .59 (as 64475 is a different level than 64470 and 64472 is an add on code) per CCI guidelines also 
Also, linking the dx's to cpt's very important because of the 3 different levels.
we haven't had any payment issues on this to my knowledge.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## bettyboopsandy (Sep 17, 2008)

i would use your scenerio #2  I was taught to use mod 59 to show the levels the physician has entered. I, myself use mod and the second procedure all the way down.


----------

